# Medallion Signature Guarantee



## williewabbit (7 March 2013)

Does anyone know how to get a Medallion Signature Guarantee in Australia?

I am an American living in Australia.  My sister died near the end of 2011 leaving me some shares of GE stock.  The stock has my name as beneficiary on the face of the certificates.  In order for me to transfer the stock to my name, I must have a Medallion Signature Guarantee.  I have not been able to find out how to obtain one in this country.  I have inquired at my bank, NAB, and have phoned a few Australian based American banks without success.  I would be very grateful if anyone can shed some light on this very perplexing problem.
williewabbit


----------



## peter2 (7 March 2013)

Suggest looking through this info first.

http://canberra.usembassy.gov/notarials.html


----------



## williewabbit (12 March 2013)

Peter2
Many thanks for your comment.

I have checked this notice before but the paragraph referring to the medallion:

Medallion Signature Guarantees 
U.S. Consular Officers are not authorized to provide signature guarantee/medallion stamp guarantee service. Only a financial institution participating in the SEC (Securities Exchange Commission) medallion signature guarantee program is authorized to affix a medallion imprint. Please refer to the Securities Exchange Commission or your financial institution for further information.

I have tried to find a financial institution that provides the medallion without success.  If you have any suggestions, I am very interested.
williewabbit


----------



## burglar (12 March 2013)

williewabbit said:


> ...  If you have any suggestions, I am very interested.
> williewabbit



http://www.sec.gov/answers/sigguar.htm



> Note to Overseas Investors – You may be able to able to obtain a Medallion Guarantee from an overseas branch of a U.S. or Canadian bank, broker, or credit union with whom you do business. If you have been unable to obtain a Medallion Guarantee, you should contact the transfer agent or issuer (corporation) requiring the Medallion Guarantee for assistance.




I would understand that to mean GE in your case.


----------



## Elsie487 (17 September 2014)

A signature guarantee is now available through Computershare Australia.  They contacted me yesterday to say they are now providing this service for a small admin fee.  I have been searching for over a year to find someone who could help with this. I had rung or visited just about every bank or financial institution in Australia with no luck so big relief!


----------



## Phred (22 November 2014)

Elsie487 said:


> A signature guarantee is now available through Computershare Australia.  They contacted me yesterday to say they are now providing this service for a small admin fee.  I have been searching for over a year to find someone who could help with this. I had rung or visited just about every bank or financial institution in Australia with no luck so big relief!




Thanks for the info. Great news for most except no local Computershare office anywhere near me..


----------

